# Lawn Chairs



## Admin (Mar 30, 2010)

I love the internet. 

View attachment lawnchair.jpg


----------



## alfanzo (May 10, 2010)

Lawn  chair looks comfortable. I think if it was made something longer that it would be convenient for one to stretch legs and get more relaxed body. Is it so?


----------



## BRad704 (May 24, 2010)

Hey Alan the Admin... do you use the alias' Houston or Austin online anywhere else?  Cause this chair gets pimped all over the forums online...  Just wondering if you are who I think you are...


----------



## rustywrangler (May 24, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> Hey Alan the Admin... do you use the alias' Houston or Austin online anywhere else? Cause this chair gets pimped all over the forums online... Just wondering if you are who I think you are...


 
He does seem to have an obsession with that chair.


----------



## Admin (May 25, 2010)

It's amazing. What's your beef with the chair?


----------



## rustywrangler (May 25, 2010)

I think the chair is awesome, talk to Brad about the beef......


----------



## BRad704 (May 25, 2010)

I love that chair... I've said it many times...   And I'm no vegetarian, but I have no beef...  :thumbsup:   oh... nm....


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> I love that chair... I've said it many times...   And I'm no vegetarian, but I have no beef...  :thumbsup:   oh... nm....



You coward!


----------



## Admin (May 25, 2010)

Hey Rusty can we get some smilies? Brad can't properly emote himself.


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2010)

Alan said:


> Hey Rusty can we get some smilies? Brad can't properly emasculate himself.



_I fixed it for you!_


----------



## Admin (May 25, 2010)

havasu said:


> _I fixed it for you!_



He could have done that on his own.


----------



## rustywrangler (May 25, 2010)

Alan said:


> Hey Rusty can we get some smilies? Brad can't properly emote himself.


 
Have been trying to figure that one out lol


----------



## rustywrangler (May 25, 2010)

Is that better now??? will add more later


----------



## BRad704 (May 25, 2010)

rustywrangler said:


> Is that better now??? will add more later


Seriously?  HAHAHAHAAAA!!!!!!!

First I noticed
:nos:
And I was all like


THEN I found
:siren:   

and had to just go
:facepalm:


----------



## rustywrangler (May 25, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> and had to just go
> :facepalm:





Working on a decent list, just thought some of those would get a laugh.


P.S. we have officially hijacked the chair thread.


----------



## Admin (May 25, 2010)

No worries. I have officially changed my name. :siren:


----------



## BRad704 (May 25, 2010)

Ah-HA!  I KNEW it!!!   :thumbsup:   (and Patrick told me...)


----------



## rustywrangler (May 25, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> Ah-HA!  I KNEW it!!!   :thumbsup:   (and Patrick told me...)




You said you wouldn't tell................. :madrun::madrun:


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2010)

And I thought Austin got mad at me for pushing this forum on pf!


----------



## jeepsurf (May 26, 2010)

Austin said:


> Hey Rusty can we get some smilies? Brad can't properly emote himself.



Alan = Austin


----------



## jeepsurf (May 26, 2010)

Also, did a little E-digging and figured out both gr and pf are owned by keith.

Why do I feel like keith is stalking me right now?


----------



## LnJsdad (May 26, 2010)

jeepsurf said:


> Also, did a little E-digging and figured out both gr and pf are owned by keith.
> 
> Why do I feel like keith is stalking me right now?


 


You never noticed the links at the bottom of most his forums????????


----------



## BRad704 (May 26, 2010)

LnJsdad said:


> You never noticed the links at the bottom of most his forums????????



I had actually never noticed that...  Looks like he's missing a couple too


----------



## Admin (May 26, 2010)

jeepsurf said:


> Also, did a little E-digging and figured out both gr and pf are owned by keith.
> 
> Why do I feel like keith is stalking me right now?



I would say you're stalking him.


----------



## jeepsurf (May 26, 2010)

Austin said:


> I would say you're stalking him.



I have more pipe cement.


----------



## jeepsurf (May 26, 2010)

LnJsdad said:


> You never noticed the links at the bottom of most his forums????????



You sound like my wife.


----------



## Admin (May 27, 2010)

jeepsurf said:


> You sound like my wife.



Your wife knows about the links at the bottom of the forum?


----------



## rustywrangler (May 27, 2010)

Austin said:


> Your wife knows about the links at the bottom of the forum?



Apparently.  Now who is stalking who??????


----------



## havasu (May 27, 2010)

Rusty busted you!:rockin::thumbsup:


----------



## Admin (May 27, 2010)

rustywrangler said:


> Apparently.  Now who is stalking who??????


You are stalking me...clearly.


----------



## rustywrangler (May 27, 2010)

Austin said:


> You are stalking me...clearly.



Hey, I only stalk when asked to follow...........


----------



## jeepsurf (May 27, 2010)

rustywrangler said:


> Hey, I only stalk when asked to follow...........



Not according to your avatar.


----------

